# A Couple of General Questions



## aaron_c (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I'll start off by saying my dad is buying me a new vehicle as a reward for my scholarships and I'm trying to decide between several very different options. I can't seem to make up my mind, because all have major pros and cons. One of my options, obviously, is the Altima. Here are some questions:

- Is there a big difference between the 3.5 SE's insurance rates and the SE-R's insurance rates?
- Is the new automatic that much slower than the 6-speed manual? I've read that the Z's are about the same with auto and manual usually.
- How hard would it be to make an SE as quick as a stock SE-R? What's the difference in the engine that accounts for the power increase in the SE-R?

That's all I can think of right now, so thanks for answering all my questions.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

aaron_c said:


> Hey guys, I'll start off by saying my dad is buying me a new vehicle as a reward for my scholarships and I'm trying to decide between several very different options. I can't seem to make up my mind, because all have major pros and cons. One of my options, obviously, is the Altima. Here are some questions:
> 
> - Is there a big difference between the 3.5 SE's insurance rates and the SE-R's insurance rates?
> - Is the new automatic that much slower than the 6-speed manual? I've read that the Z's are about the same with auto and manual usually.
> ...


before anyone even answers these questions i just want to tell u you won't find a new se-r anywhere... i tried.. very very hard. ended up getting a maxima.
The beautiful thing about the se-r is that gear ratio. that's the only reason why it takes 350s g35s you name it


----------



## aaron_c (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh okay, I tried the "build your own Altima" on nissanusa.com a while ago, and noticed it had no SE-R to choose from. So my NEW questions are:

- How hard is it to put the 3.5 SE 6-speed into the high 13's? what about the 3.5 SE with the CVT transmission? Can it be done with I/H/E and a tune?
- Can someone show me the stock 3.5 SE wheels for 2007? I would ask if they are the same ones on the new '07 Altima commercial, but everyone may not have seen it, seen different commercials, etc etc.

Thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

my friend had an 2002 3.5 with headers exhaust intake and a 75 wet shot.. ran 13s all day long..


----------



## aaron_c (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks again, cdmorenot. Does your Maxima have the CVT transmission or the manual? I'm wondering if you like the CVT if you've driven it, and if it really suffers any serious performance losses compared to the 6 speed. I've driven a couple of ATV's that had CVT transmissions, and I didn't like how they stayed revved up so much in slow-speed trail riding.

Thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yes, my maxima does have the cvt in it as far as power losses go its mostly psychological... you don't feel the car very much so you think it isn't going anywhere. i find myself driving it in manual mode and shifting very hard to feel the car which i think its bad but the manual mode is very responsive and there is no delay in it like other cars. which is a plus. its a feeling you have to get used to. if you drive it on full automatic mode you'll hate the way the car picks up speed but i guess that's the reason why they made that tiptronic option a little more responsive than before... 
if i were you i would do some serious looking around and try to get my hands on a 6speed 06 maxima or a 3.5altima. i personally am a huge altima fan and don't like the new body styles much.

and its funny you mentioned the stick 350 being pretty close to the automatic one.. because today i had this conversation with a tech and he told me he liked the automatics much better than the manual ones...


----------



## aaron_c (Mar 14, 2006)

If there is no real performance difference, at least no more than 1 or 2 tenths in the 1/4, I'd just get an automatic. I've also thought about saving some change and getting a used SE-R off Ebay Motors, are there any problems with the 2005's I should watch for? And other than body style, what has changed from 2005 to 2007? 

Thanks again


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

about 20 more horses and a lot of luxury on the '07 altimas (that's for the 3.5's). as far as the 05 SE-R's go, the only problem you should wacth for on a 05 SE-R is the damn insurance rates!


----------

